# Happy Birthday Diesel!



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

My boy is 3 today! 

We went for a nice walk this morning and plan to go swimming later. For his birthday dinner instead of making him a cake I bought several tins for posh little dog food! He loves the expensive food made for small dogs so he had a couple tins. He also got a Dog Brick interactive toy.


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

*Happy Birthday Diesel!*

I hope you have a fun day filled with loves, and hugs, and kisses! Enjoy your special dinner because Momma put alot of thought into it!

Ripley's Pack


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

lol I always put alot of thought into their birthdays! I will give him another kiss right now.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy 3rd birthday Diesel enjoy your birthday treats.

Nise photos Lisa.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Happy 3rd Birthday to Diesel. What a handsome young chap.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I simply have never seen a more handsome GSD and each pic I get to see of him make me catch my breath.
Happy Happy Day Diesel! May you have a hundred more


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

Oh he also got a new dummy to retrieve when we go swimming later. I met a woman earlier this week who has 6 german shepherds ranging from 10 years to 8 months. I am a little jealous!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

HBD Diesel!!!!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Happy birthday handsome boy!! Sounds like you've had a great day, lucky doggy!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The boys and I send great birthday wishes to your big boy Diesel. Hope he gets lots of extra presents and treats on his special day.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Happy day, Diesel! What a handsome fellow you are!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww.... happy birthday, gorgeous! arty:
(Heh - I love his party hat. lol.)


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday handsome boy !


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Handsome Diesel!!!

It sounds like Mom gave you a great birthday and got you lots of goodies. Love the pictures.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday you handsome boy!!!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Hippeeeee Burpdae da Deesul! Dis iz Max, i sdoled da mi mommeeeez dampooder! I senddin u da 222 kanz ub da toona n da peeenut buddur kayke n da eyes skreeem n den weee habbin da pardee atta mi howse cuz da mi mommeee hassa gow tu wirk! seee u inna 22 minnitz!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy 3rd Birthday Diesel, hope you enjoyed your treats.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Diesel!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday Diesel, what a day you've had, posh nosh n all


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Big D!!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

We are back from swimming. Diesel says thankyou for all his birthaday wishes!

I am adding a video onto his pictures of today.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday Diesel! I hope you enjoyed your special little tins of food! Wait a minute Diesel, did you hear that Tom got steak for his birthday yesterday????


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Shhhhhh Chris!! Don't tell him that!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday "DeeSill"! Have a wonderful day. Love and kisses
Your pictures are wonderful


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Happy Birthdat Diesel! You are a very handsome boy.  I LOVE shepherds!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday Diesel!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

dis is da buddy

da deezal..i didunt sea dis fred. i fink i furgot da mi gwassis sow den i didunt sea dis.
happee da birfhda da deezal. mi birfhda is in da 22 dayz minuz da firteen dayz. yoo kom mi partee bout dis kay

i lobe yoo

dis is da buddy


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Ohh,i miss it!!!Happy b-day Handsome!!!!


----------

